# New to Intarsia



## SKYEMAN (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm new to scroll sawing and would love to get started trying my hand at intarsia. I purchased a new dewalt saw, already have the proper tools for sanding and shaping but am having a hard time finding any place local (Charleston South Carolina) to buy different species of wood. Is there somewhere to purchase different species of varying sizes that would be right for intarsia?


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebay is perfect. There are smaller pieces and a variety of woods in some lumber packs. I will double check on one of the sellers who has some great choices.


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

Of course when you want to find a certain seller you cannot. But I did find a very good choice.
I am an intarsia junkie myself and mainly what I make.
To get started I recommend a simple Judy Gale Roberts classroom in a tube pattern.

Here is the ebay number. 
eBay item number:
302264201904


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I buy some wood from Ocooch Hardwood. The price is reasonable and good product. I have also bought exotics on ebay.

I found that Kathy Wise has some excellent books for Intarsia. She has some that provide a very good into into it.


----------



## SKYEMAN (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, I'll check e-bay and I did come across the Ocooch web site.


----------

